# Pick a Favorite Photo from the Person above You



## Overread

Ok if anyone is on flickr chances are you know the drill with this already - but for those new to the idea its simple. You go to the gallery of the person above you and have a look through their images - then you select one that you really like and post it into your post here as an image (using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 tags) For those new to this rightclicking on most images should give a properties option - selecting that and you should be able to copy the URL of the image direct.
When looking do try to look a little further than just the first page of a persons gallery/website - a few comments and such is nice too. 

Above all this thread is for some fun sharing - no arguments! 


On a site legalities side - for the duration of this thread you are (of course) giving the right to the person below you (whoever it might be) to post one of your photos in their post. 

So explinations and stuff aside lets get started! 

*ps I think its in the right section, but I could be wrong).

my gallery: Flickr: Overread2000's Photostream

EDIT: note anyone using flickr for their image hosting has to enable others to be able to share their images on their account. This is because flickr puts a protect in the way which prevents people from right clicking and getting the image URL (note to those doing this check the dimensions of the properties - if the image is 1*1 pixels its the protect and it won't work when you paste it in here)
If you find a profile with the protections on then just copy and paste the webpage URL for that photo in the persons profile - though it won't show an image in the thread people cna follow the link at least


----------



## im_jacobf

This sounds fun. If I had to pick a favorite, it would be:






I love nature and animals, and love the bokeh 
My Flickr is in my signature


----------



## xmaxonx

The bird is just chillin, which is what I like. HA!







Here's my stream: Flickr: xcoroxyx's Photostream


----------



## dtzitko

What a life indeed.







Flickr: yo_davezitko's Photostream


----------



## Battou

See...that is what happens with the internet lol







Battou's gallery - Photo Lucidity

Sorry I don't have a flickr account


----------



## im_jacobf

I don't see any rules about going twice, so here goes nothin'!

I like this image:





My Flickr is in my signature.


----------



## GregR

Ok, I'm hoping this works - it's showing not showing the picture as I post it for some reason. Flickr Photo Download: Lighthouse -- So in case it doesn't work right you have the link :mrgreen:

And my flickr is: Flickr: gcrobb's Photostream


----------



## thebeatles

Mine is in my sig.  Good luck as there is not much to choose from.


----------



## altitude604

I just like this one. The hard work and effort.


----------



## _Onlettinggo

HERE IS MINE: Flickr: _OnLettingGo's Photostream


----------



## Brieff

Flickr: Brieff's Photostream - mine


----------



## jeremycnwy

this picture is awesome. random. its the one that stuck out the most to me.






not many pics in mine and not many good ones at that so it should be easy to pick one, plus i'm very new to this.
Flickr: JeremyCnwy's Photostream


----------



## bigtwinky

Mine flickr: Pierre.B's photosets on Flickr


----------



## _rebecca_

Ooh, fun!

For some reason I can't get the pic to post here. The link is cityhallfront on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I am a fan of buildings, particularly older ones. I love the light in this photo, the symmetry, and the ice dripping off the steps. 

My flickr is here!


----------



## bigtwinky

Right click on the image you see
Select Properties
Look for the URL / full web address of the image
Copy / Paste


----------



## _rebecca_

I tried that and it gave me http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif as the url lol


----------



## Battou

_rebecca_ said:


> I tried that and it gave me http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif as the url lol



I had the same problem, I ended up having to pull the image url out of the page code


----------



## T-town photographer

I would have to say that I like this one for the texture and the simpleness of it.  I love this shot






Michael


----------



## _rebecca_

Doh! I got missed!


----------



## T-town photographer

_rebecca_ said:


> Doh! I got missed!


 

I do not see a link to your photos

Michael


----------



## _rebecca_

T-town photographer said:


> _rebecca_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doh! I got missed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see a link to your photos
> 
> Michael
Click to expand...


Oh! It was there, just on the last page.  Flickr: _rebecca_'s Photostream there it is again!






I picked this from your gallery. I like the blue of the sky and the white of the buildings, and I love the sense of scale one gets from seeing the buildings and the cars at the foot of them.


----------



## T-town photographer

It is not letting me copy so I will post a link.

I love the texture in this shot and I have a really soft spot for black and white

meander on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Michael


----------



## Nick Melson

Dahlia on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

mine : Photography - a set on Flickr


----------



## Nikkor

It was hard to pick! There were so many great ones!

My Flickr isn't very up-to-date, its my weekend project:  Flickr: JMStudios' Photostream


----------



## Battou

I like turtles

Battou's gallery - Photo Lucidity


----------



## Hooker771

Love the colors on that

Flickr: Hooker771's Photostream


----------



## _Onlettinggo

POSTING THE IMAGE WOULDNT WORK. So here's the link... http://l.yimg.com/g/images/spaceball.gif


HERES MINE: Flickr: _OnLettingGo's Photostream This is my second post for fun...

I was really blown away by your first picture. I love the style you have.


----------



## Nikkor

I love the texture to the rock in comparison to Zeke. He's awesome!

My Flickr: Not really up to date, its my weekend project: Flickr: JMStudios' Photostream


----------



## jensgt

I liked this pic a lot...what a wedding cake!!

Mine is Flickr: jensgt's Photostream


----------



## RCH.Photo

Flower at Bellagio on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Love the colors!


----------



## el_shorty

This is my favorite of RCH's photos







my flickr is in my signature.


----------



## T-town photographer

I really had to think about this one because the artist has such a great portfolio but my love of black and white came out again. This was tough


----------



## Dominantly

I like the composure with the little waterfall, the two bodies of water, the reeds, and the bridge in the back..







I don't use Flickr, just Smug Mug listed below.


----------



## Overread

This:






Very much so - not just for what I consider to be a great photo, but also it has a story to it as well, a predator and prey are clear even without title - and the animal in the background is not easily identifiable - its a mysery and with its predatory gaze gives this photo some suspence

ps just what IS it?


----------



## Dominantly

Thanks... 
It was from an exhibit at a local natural history museum that has quite a few period specific scenes like this. The predator was around 35 million years ago and the prey is the ancient ancestor of the modern day horse. I believe the predator is a relative of the modern bear.

I never would have been able to capture that in real life with an 18-105mm lens... VR or not, I would have been fairly shaky


----------



## Hooligan Dan

For Dominantly:





My flickr: Flickr: D.Evans.Photography's Photostream


----------



## DragonHeart

Couldnt get IMG code to work properly.  Here is the link: GRAVE_KID on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## leighthal

From Dragonheart's flickr





This one reminded me of Clint Eastwood. It has that easy laid back attitude with a touch of "I'll hurt you if you mess with me". A close second was the one with your wife? in behind the mini figurines. It told a story.


----------



## T-town photographer

I have a thing about water and I love the red rock in this photo.

Michael





I tried to make the photo larger but not sure how to


----------



## GregR

This one just caught my eye.  I like shots like this in black and white... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I probably wouldn't pick it in color, but like it like this :greenpbl:

Flickr: gcrobb's Photostream


----------



## SushiWarrior

Flickr: Sushi Warrior's Photostream

I love the "up close" factor here.


----------



## starrshinee

Photostream: Flickr: stars.shine's Photostream





this ones my favourite because of the angle it's taken on. almost from a birds eye view?


----------



## 1limited92

Gotta go with this one. There are a few others as well but this one really caught my eye with its flow and almost tranquil feel. Nice shot.







Here ya go...
Flickr: CrackerZack420's Photostream


----------



## CW Jones

This one really caught my eye


----------



## bigtwinky

CW's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Flickr: Pierre.B's Photostream


----------



## Insanity

I'm a sucker for a good architectural shot. The church on your first page was in the running to, and your shots of Niagara make me jealous....


----------



## ottor

*I really like the colors and the movement of the water on this one... Great job !*


----------



## dtzitko

I'm keeping this thread going.

I loved a bunch of your photos. It was tough to come up with a a favorite. 






See sig for link to my Flickr.


----------



## Josh66

Not a whole lot to pick from ... but I really liked this one:

The Arch on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

(Can't seem to get it to link directly to the picture...)




flickr is in my sig...


----------



## Dominantly

I also really liked the arch and watch in the sand.


----------



## Dominantly

I had some difficulty choosing, but settled on this one because it has strong emotion..


----------



## _Onlettinggo

My fav ---> http://dominantly.smugmug.com/Street-Scenes/Portraits/10218368_umfj6#707076749_yQV2o




Flickr: _OnLettingGo's Photostream 

please dont take one off the first page just because its the first page hahah


----------



## Insanity

Nice creativity and color... :thumbup:


----------



## Darkhunter139

I like how you can see the moon above the fireworks pretty cool!


----------



## Overread

A very interesting flickr there - very nice to see how your camera's use and display of images goes from the functional and not into the more creative!
Not as much creative work to pick from, but what you are producing is good


----------

